# Not So Root Proof



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe it wasn't glued properly to start with. The roots were a mess in the wye.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe it wasn't glued properly to start with. The roots were a mess in the wye.


I think this will be common issues in the near future. I have walked up to many sewer replacements where water is trickling out and they keep on plumbing with regular glue.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

PVC AND ABS are from from root proof. I am diggin 6 sewer repairs this week, all 6 are root penetrations, 3 was installer error, 3 are roots getting into the joints of pipe in hub sections. all glue. probably also installer error but none the less it happens a ton. Not every join though like clay, but clay was also in the ground for 50-100 years, this is all newer 10 plus year old construction. 

one other thing, I have plumbed both pvc and abs, abs snaps at the glue joint, pvc comes out of the hub. seen plenty of both 30 years and newer. Cast iron, durham and steel last for 50 plus years. 

we will always have work, may not be able to make what we used to income wise, but there will always be work.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> we will always have work, may not be able to make what we used to income wise, but there will always be work.


Why wouldn't we be able to make as much? I would think that you would be doing pretty well with 6 sewer repairs in 1 week.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Why wouldn't we be able to make as much? I would think that you would be doing pretty well with 6 sewer repairs in 1 week.


Thats not every week tho.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Why wouldn't we be able to make as much? I would think that you would be doing pretty well with 6 sewer repairs in 1 week.


You can't honestly tell me you have not seen a decline in our salary over the last 12 years? especially the last 5.....

cheaper and faster. I did those 6 repairs, every pvc fitting was cracked, split or the pipe broke free from the hub, sure some settling, but mostly installer error. no skilled labor on install. 

Things get "easier" to put together rates fall. less skill is where the trade is going.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

in our state you just have to have a general contractor license to do sewer replacements out side of the foundation. but must obtain a plumbing license to do indoor plumbing (to me that's retarted)


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

3KP said:


> in our state you just have to have a general contractor license to do sewer replacements out side of the foundation. but must obtain a plumbing license to do indoor plumbing (to me that's retarted)


That is crazy. What State is that?

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

pvc, abs and a fernco in a foot! Must of used elmers glue. Not a plumbers work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No-hub said:


> pvc, abs and a fernco in a foot! Must of used elmers glue. Not a plumbers work.


Old timer put in all the plumbing for his own MH park. Same place that he ran 6" Sch40 PVC for the fire hydrants.


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

I think the reason is that the most Plumbing schools here in America are ENGLISH SPEAKING ONLY so the installers who have belittled our salary for the cheap install don't speak it very well and go back across the border rather frequently...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

RossThePlumber said:


> I think the reason is that the most Plumbing schools here in America are ENGLISH SPEAKING ONLY so the installers who have belittled our salary for the cheap install don't speak it very well and go back across the border rather frequently...


I hear that Ga just had me fax my DL and passport scans to the Secretary of state before they'd renew my license. Yet in my own sub division, that I helped plumb before my boss went to service because of lowballer builders I saw a whole crew of Latin cats roughing new slabs on a Saturday. No doubt to get over on the inspectors M-F hours. Then another two Latin dudes in a pickup with the AC condenser in back prepping the refrigerant lines. It all made sense when I got a letter from the inspectors association trying to get me to go to their crappy continuing education and noticed a list of benefactors to the inspectors association........ Well if greyhawk homes and Dave Erickson weren't at the very top for their " generous contribution". At least I know everyone who built mine were legit though.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

We have to have a drain layers license to do sewers in the yard.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> We have to have a drain layers license to do sewers in the yard.


Clarification..........The company has to have only one person that holds a Master Drainlayers license. The work can be installed by Monkeys with no requirement that the drainlayer be present. The work does have to be permitted and inspected though.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

It's sad. The builder throws a couple dollars around and good tradesmen are put out or working for peanuts. I see the same thing with contractors at my government job. They'll tell Uncle Sam they have so many electricians or plumbers on a job, get paid enough to give that person the federal Davis-Bacon wages for that skill set and pay the man as a laborer because he doesn't know or needs work. We shut one lady engineer down for having laborers pull wire for some HVAC controls. " Right to work" is a joke


----------

